# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  African Bullfrog sexing? Male or Female? rethread

## PixieZilla

_I need some Opinions guys! This is a_ _Pyxicephalus adspersus and i need help sexing it!
Info: 4 inches long approx, 1.5 inches wide head, born on 10//28/2014 a little less than 5 months, starting to grow vibrant orange under arms, still has stripes on its back.
I have some pictures of it!
---------------------------------

_http://imgur.com/V6andpF,IRC6ymW,mP6...tv7K,CaghaCR#0

http://imgur.com/V6andpF,IRC6ymW,mP6...tv7K,CaghaCR#1

http://imgur.com/V6andpF,IRC6ymW,mP6...tv7K,CaghaCR#2

http://imgur.com/V6andpF,IRC6ymW,mP6...tv7K,CaghaCR#3

http://imgur.com/V6andpF,IRC6ymW,mP6...tv7K,CaghaCR#4

http://imgur.com/V6andpF,IRC6ymW,mP6...tv7K,CaghaCR#5

http://imgur.com/V6andpF,IRC6ymW,mP6...tv7K,CaghaCR#6

Please give me some feed back guys! It would be most appreciated and Soon i will be posting Feeding Videos!

----------


## PixieZilla

Corrections to my post: He is 6 months old

----------


## FLUXCORE

Hmmm I'd say male with the head ratios
 and beak like mouth.....although it's a little small for it's age. Looks very healthy. Colour is not a true indication lots of plain boys and girls with orange and red armpits

----------


## Ovambo

I would say male, based on forearm thickness. For doubters of this fact, see Kenton Wells (2007) The Ecology and Behavior of Amphibians, University of Chicago Press, Chicago and London (a fantastic detailed book), pages 394 to 395. Wild caught adult males of Pyxicephalus have nuptial pads when in breeding condition, but I don't know if Pyxis get these in captivity? Do they? This is a transient feature in many frogs.

Head width doesnt work well to determine sex in Pyxicephalus, really. It does vary with size and species, though. The specific name for the Tanzanian frog is P. angusticeps. The specific epithet means 'narrow head'. The West African form (whose name shall be P. maltzanii Boulenger 1882) also does not get such wide heads, either. So there is more going on with head width then is currently properly documented. However, many (or most) of the pet-trade animals appear to be hybrids, and some are of West African origin, or bred from West African stock.

----------


## PixieZilla

Thanks Guys! Can i get more Feed back! I really hope its a male because my birthday is coming soon and i want too get a female for this Guy any tips?

----------


## PixieZilla

Here are some more pictures, if any experts can see these that would be great! :
Head
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#0

Vent
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#1

UnderArm
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#2
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#3

Belly/under
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#4

Legs
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#5
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#6

Hand....Possibly have starting to grow nuptial pads correct me if im wrong
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#7
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#8
http://imgur.com/eZ8NfsE,SAgIoLZ,9xu...BnjK,I3ZraD0#9

----------


## Rocco92

Most likely a male. He is going to be huge!

----------

